# Getting more work



## kmclune (Oct 6, 2008)

Last month I was very busy with bridal parties. This month and next month it is looking like I am going to have nothing booked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyone have good experience getting clients through bridal shows? I looked into getting a booth and its about $300. Im trying to figure out if it is worth the money. Any thoughts/ideas on getting more clients?


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 6, 2008)

Its been the same for me. Slow right now (maybe because of the economy??) but hard to find makeup jobs (freelance) and people are not willing to pay that much.

I got an offer to do a job for a talent agency that was shooting new comp cards for 5 new models. It was going to be all day but they wanted to pay me only $30 per model.

It wasn't worth the travel/time etc for that low.

Hopefully it will get better.


----------



## kmclune (Oct 6, 2008)

I dont blame you $30 per model is pretty low, esp. considering the price of gas these days!


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 6, 2008)

I would have gotten pictures too, but overall its was not worth it.


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 6, 2008)

I have yet to try out a bridal show. The one's here are upwards of $1,000 for a booth (not including all the other travel/time/product/decor expenses I'll end up with), which isn't really in my budget. But it can be such a great marketing and networking tool, I can see how it would be worth it if you can afford it.

I was signed up to participate in a women's expo-like thing. It's a NPO, so it was only $75 for a booth. But it was so unorganized and not very well managed that I decided to pull out of the event.

One thing that has worked great for me is in working with pageants. Many pageants throw events for the contestants prior to the pageant itself, just small things for the girls to get a better chance to get to know each other and bond. I've done a few makeover/girls night in events where I've volunteered to work for the event, in exchange for free advertising in their program. That event leads to bookings for the pageant night, and future bookings for other appearances for the girls. And you know how stage moms like to gab, so it's also been great for referrals.

My services have also been a part of the prize package for the winner. (And I'm also a rep for mark. by Avon, so I have sponsored other gifts in the past as well).

HTH!


----------



## dominicana90 (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TIERAsta* 

 
_I have yet to try out a bridal show. The one's here are upwards of $1,000 for a booth (not including all the other travel/time/product/decor expenses I'll end up with), which isn't really in my budget. But it can be such a great marketing and networking tool, I can see how it would be worth it if you can afford it.

I was signed up to participate in a women's expo-like thing. It's a NPO, so it was only $75 for a booth. But it was so unorganized and not very well managed that I decided to pull out of the event.

One thing that has worked great for me is in working with pageants. Many pageants throw events for the contestants prior to the pageant itself, just small things for the girls to get a better chance to get to know each other and bond. I've done a few makeover/girls night in events where I've volunteered to work for the event, in exchange for free advertising in their program. That event leads to bookings for the pageant night, and future bookings for other appearances for the girls. And you know how stage moms like to gab, so it's also been great for referrals.

My services have also been a part of the prize package for the winner. (And I'm also a rep for mark. by Avon, so I have sponsored other gifts in the past as well).

HTH!_

 

This is a great way to get out there!  Pageant girls will spend a ton of money!  I know I did one! lol.  I'm planning on doing this and they can and will spread the word out!  Also, now is a good time as it is Nationals season. *hint hint


----------



## kmclune (Oct 7, 2008)

that really is a great idea. Im in the northeast, pageants are not as popular here. But im sure I can find a few.


----------



## dominicana90 (Oct 7, 2008)

If you need help finding some just let me know!


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 9, 2008)

How would you go about finding pageants and getting with the girls in order to do the makeup?

I am trying not to worry about right now because of the economy and just putting myself out there and marketing more for Spring (weddings, proms etc) right now


----------



## kmclune (Oct 9, 2008)

I actually just emailed a local pageant in my state. 

Nationals happen to be next weekend and they are short a judge and the asked me if I would mind stepping in and doing it. lol I never excepted that.

Im going there armed with bus cards, coupons, and makeup goodbags for the girls. I hope this brings some business my way.


----------



## jenavii (Oct 9, 2008)

Are any of you registered on modelmayhem.com ? If not go check out, theres tons of castings listed.

the site isn't just for models, its for MUA, Photogs, Photoshop wizards, body painters and whatever else there is!


----------



## dominicana90 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLGuy* 

 
_How would you go about finding pageants and getting with the girls in order to do the makeup?

I am trying not to worry about right now because of the economy and just putting myself out there and marketing more for Spring (weddings, proms etc) right now_

 
There are many pageants you can just go to and check out what they look for and advertise then.  I would google it and email the director and mayber getting an ad in their program book.  It usually happens by word of mouth. the USA system, National American Miss, American Co-ed, Miss America, and East Coast USA are some good ones to look into.  Not all pageants are in everystate though.  There are also different kinds of pageants like the really glitzy ones with tons of makeup and big hair.  I didn't name those (except East Coast) beacuse they are mostly in the south.  They could be found in you're location.  The not so glitzy one's are the teen pageants like USA and MOA and such.  



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kmclune* 

 
_I actually just emailed a local pageant in my state. 

Nationals happen to be next weekend and they are short a judge and the asked me if I would mind stepping in and doing it. lol I never excepted that.

Im going there armed with bus cards, coupons, and makeup goodbags for the girls. I hope this brings some business my way._

 

That will definitly work people love free stuff!!!!!




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenavii* 

 
_Are any of you registered on modelmayhem.com ? If not go check out, theres tons of castings listed.

the site isn't just for models, its for MUA, Photogs, Photoshop wizards, body painters and whatever else there is!_

 
I was thinking about getting one but I'm waiting until I have more work!


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenavii* 

 
_Are any of you registered on modelmayhem.com ? If not go check out, theres tons of castings listed.

the site isn't just for models, its for MUA, Photogs, Photoshop wizards, body painters and whatever else there is!_

 
I signed up and did all the requirements and was denied. So I changed everything and met the requirements again was denied again. The kept saying to look at the requirements for membership but I had done EVERYTHING.

I just gave up. But you can still search the castings as a non-member and contact people that way I guess.


----------



## Celly (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a model Mayhem. i love that site. I have gotten so many gigs off there. 

Here is my link add me if you have it www.modelmayhem.com/celinascottmua


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm on Model Mayhem as well and it's a great source of networking but unfortunatly, all the jobs posted in the casting section are mostly TF (work for free but get photos, cd's, etc.).  That's good for someone starting out and looking for exposure but afterawhile it gets old.  With gas prices sky high these days and you having to stick around for a few hours and only get a few good picks, seems to not be worth it anymore.  Plus, who's paying for product?  You are!  MU does not grow on trees!  I at least like to ask for a kit fee and some people aren't even willing to pay that.  That's when I say...NO THANK YOU!  Not worth it!

Although it also depends on who the shoot is with.  If it's with someone that going to benefit your career and exposure, by all means do it!

Craigslist is also a good source to advertise!

HTH!


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 15, 2008)

Ive seen some gigs on Craigslist too but usually the same as modelmayhem (no pay, just trade for pictures)


----------

